# Serotonin may regulate anxiety



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.canoe.ca/CNEWSScience0203/27_serotonin-ap.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

Eric.... At the risk of sounding cras.... Is this new information? I've known for 10 years already that Serotonin affected anxiety... that's why I was put on SSRI's. Meds like Xanax and Valium might temporarily help those who are extremely ill....and in fact can help them to get used to taking an antidepressant.... but the Serotonin reuptake inhibitors or other antidepressants are the only meds that really address the underlying problem of too little Serotonin in the brain. Did I miss something here?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Art, I just saw this today, and while you may know others maynot so my applogies if you have seen this before. There is a link because most serotonin is made in the gut (95%) and there are some important cells in the gut that seem to be part of the problem in IBS that release serotonin.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Wow! The serotonin during the prenatal stage is something I haven't heard before! It's interesting how it affects everything. JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

This may seem like a really stupid question and I may have simply overlooked the answer as it stared me right in the face, but, what can be done, besides meds, that will actually increase serotonin levels? If I understand correctly, the anxiety and even the IBS come from too little serotonin. So, if the serotonin is increased, the problems should abate. I will not take SSRI's, so are there any, equally effective, things to do to increase the serotonin, in the gut and in the brain?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is not as simple as too much or too little serotonin overall.It is too much or too little at the wrong nerve synapses. More of a wrong dose, wrong place kinda problem than overall in the whole body kinda thing. Some people try taking 5-HT type of supplements, but I don't know of good evidence they act as advertized (and given the complexities--7 different receptors, various nerves in different parts of the body...that makes it seem unlikely)Some IBSers have elevated blood levels of serotonin, so you could argue they have too much.I think Cognitive Behavioral Therapy in Anxiety or depression was shown to do the same kinda thing to the brain that the drugs do, so it may be another way to get at things.Then add the controversy that antidepressants take so long to work that it may be nerve changes rather than just X amount of stuff at X synapse that leads to the change in symptoms........K.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks K, for the info!







I found an interesting site that ties into this in a way. It concerns food and mood and serotonin.www.profound-happiness.org/wonderful_food.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good Article and thread. 







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes it was a good article and thread. And Serotonin is still important.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this link gives some information on what serotonin actually is. it's not something you add like fuel to a car but it regulates other things.tom


----------



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

What I find really exciting is that twenty years ago scientists knew almost nothing about serotonin. Most scientists didn't even realise that the bowel mainly used serotonin to 'communicate'.I really see so much hope in brain research and neurogastroenterology for IBS sufferers--who knows? We might be the first generation of IBS patients to be outright cured.Thanks for the link.Astrid


----------

